# off to the vets tonight :(



## troublestrouble (Oct 19, 2011)

Titchy and Tiny (male dwarf hamsters) are off to the vets tonight as one has ever growing lumps on his side. We've put it off as long as we dared cause he seems very happy and his normal self but the lumps are growing fast and we need to make sure he is still ok in him self.
they are over a year old now and we can see them both slowing down a bit and needing more sleep but they are such nice boys and the best of friends, don;t know what Tiny would do without his bum-chum 

sorry just feeling a bit sad and nervous


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

really hope all went well at the vets for your little hammy.


----------

